# I guess all I can say is Thank You



## uhadmeatmeow (Mar 10, 2008)

Well, today, after a month and 11 days after being diagnosed with CRF, my beautiful cat passed. She was only 8 years old, which makes me even sadder. In all this sadness and tough times, I can at least take a bit of comfort in the fact that she passed away at home, on her kitty bed, in her sleep. She had been gone for 3 days for blood work and hydration, but her kidneys weren't working and she peed everything that went it. But yesterday, in her weakest state, we spent the whole day together. She could barely walk, but begged me to take her to her adored yard, to enjoy her beloved sun, dirt and plants, for the last time. She knew. I also knew she would leave me, but I don't know, you always have space for some kind of miracle. But after she came back from the vet, she wasn't herself anymore. I looked her in the eyes and said: "It's okay, I'm okay, go rest now, whenever you're ready". She's buried in her beloved yard, and guarding her are two of her favorite plants, which she used to "mark" all the time.
Because of her young age, vets seem to think she was born with CRF. I don't know. No answers can't help me get out of this hole that I'm in. 
I'm glad I can write this here, because I know nobody else can get me better than you. She slept with me, she "talked" to me, she opened doors in the funniest ways, we played hide and seek. Most people would say "She was just a cat". She was a part of me, and that part is gone now.

Thank you for reading this. I'm saying goodbye to www.catforum.com. The impact she has had in my life will be unique and she will always be the only cat in my life. I lost my childhood pet, an Akita, when he was 13, he lived some years after breed expectancy. It was painful as well, but I couldn't ask for more. This is different, this feels like when a child dies. Unfair could be the word to describe it. 
Thanks again, I enjoyed sharing some of her life here.
Bye.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

uhadmeatmeow, I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope your memories of her will provide you with comfort. You did what you could for her and she loved you for it. I understand your saying goodbye to the forum but if you ever want to "talk" about her, we are here. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

uhadmeatmeow. I have tears running down my face as I write. I'm so very sorry for your loss....but I am also very proud of how you handled her last day. They know when they are ready...it's up to us to have the strength to let them go. She will always be with you...you will never forget. But remember this too, you are a wonderful kitty mom and maybe, someday, you will be able to share your love with another kitty that needs you.
God bless you in your sorrow.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Aww, Danny, I'm sorry to hear of Jinx' passing. I can read the pain in your words. You've probably already left the forum, but if you're still reading, deep condolences. You did so much for her. Thank you for showing her love up to the last.


----------



## uhadmeatmeow (Mar 10, 2008)

thank you for your kind words, everyone. 
We prayed to God that she wouldn't suffer, and she left as many of us want to go when our time comes, in our sleep. She looked like she was sleeping, something all felines enjoy too much!
I guess I'll find peace as days go by, but again, she left a hole in my life that no other cat could replace. 
She left a "stray" friend (I'm convinced he does have a home, though) that could be her brother, that visits every day. They always got along. I was adviced to keep feeding him in her honor.
I guess I'm saying goodbye to this forum since I don't have a cat anymore, but reading your comments cheer me up. They matter the most since you know how special the cat-human relationship is. I had no idea, I was always a dog person (still am), but Jinx, she changed it all. I will always treasure those 8 years, nothing but good moments, even when she was sick, in her last days, she managed to roll, get under the covers, god knows how!, jump wall to wall. 
thanks again, your words mean a lot to me right now. 
pet and cherish your kitties in Jinx' and every cat that has left us honor.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry.  You gave her a wonderful life, and I'm glad for both of you that you had such a special last day together.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. You are wonderful to post this final tribute to her. Thank you for sharing her last day with us. I know she is enjoying her days over the Rainbow Bridge where she is whole and happy again.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

atback

Im so so sorry. Yes, those of us here understand.
I had to say goodbye to two of mine last fall. 10 weeks apart. The holes in my heart still are raw....


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

*"No heaven will not ever Heaven be; unless my pets are there to welcome me" ~ Unknown*

I truly believe that no love is ever lost, whether it's love for another person or animal. Some day I expect to see all my beloved pets again in the spiritual world.


----------

